
The Young and the Economically Clueless: Millenials vs. Their Own Interests - DrScump
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-young-and-the-economically-clueless-1455924699
======
DrScump
(paywalled)

excerpts:

"These young (Sanders/Trump) voters seem not to realize that the economic
policies they find so resonant are the least likely to promote the growth and
the social mobility they desire. ..."

"The underemployment rate... for young adults below age 30 is 60%. The overall
employment-to-population ratio of 77.4% for those in the prime-of-working-life
25-54 age bracket translates into 1.5 million jobs below the 20-year average."

and

"The college graduate living in his parents’ basement and working a marginal
job to service a student loan is by now an archetype of the Obama era. And
while the headline unemployment numbers are down, and the administration
congratulates itself on a tepid “recovery” that was almost exclusively
dependent on Fed-engineered financial-asset inflation, there is every reason
to be skeptical about the health of the labor market. The labor-participation
rate languishes at its lowest level in 40 years..."

